# Need Help With Solar/Rechargeable Battery Powered LED Lights



## JohnH2889 (Aug 7, 2013)

Although educated as a mechanical engineer, electronics have always stumped me. Here’smy problem...

Per request from my Mrs., I constructed a ‘little library’ for the front of my home and would like to put solar/rechargeable battery powered LED lights in it. I purchased an Alpine Corp SLA200SB garden light. It came with (2) white light LEDs (connected in parallel) powered by one 1.2 V, 600mAh, size AA battery, a small circuitboard (containing a 40 Ohm resistor), an ‘ON/OFF’ switch, and a solar charger. I disassembled it, tagging each lead to show where it went. I bought a new battery holder for (2) size AA batteries, and modified it so the batteries would be in parallel rather than in series. The new size AA batteries are from Radio Shack, re-chargeable Enercells, each 1.2 V, 2500 mAh. I then reassembled everything, adding add’l length leads as I thought appropriate for my project. All splices were soldered and insulated. I left the new assembly under a 60 watt bulb overnight to charge the batteries, making sure the switch was ‘OFF’. The batteries charged for approx. 10 hrs. In the morning, I checked to ensure the batteries were charged. My volt meter indicated 1.2 V’s. I covered the solar panel and turned the switch to ‘ON’, expecting the LEDs to light up. They didn’t. Using my volt meter, I checked to ensure the LEDs were getting power.The meter indicated 1.2 V’s. What did I do wrong? What should I do to get theLEDs to light?


----------



## Optical Inferno (Aug 9, 2013)

1.2V seems a little low for the white LEDs. Typical voltage is usually around 3V for white LEDs. Try taking two AA batteries in series to get 3V an quickly touching them to the LED don't hold it, just flicker the LED. If the LED lights it maybe the low voltage of the batteries. Just be sure to check how much current is flowing through the LEDs with your voltmeter and keep it low (probably around 50-100mA) before committing to a more permanent connection.

Picture would be a help for us too if you have the time.


----------



## bwm (Nov 2, 2013)

First, when I charge my AA eneloops the charger shows somewhere around 1.45 volts. After they have been sitting around for a while unused (days, weeks, months) my voltmeter shows 1.30 to 1.38 volts. If I remember correctly the 1.2 volt rating of the battery is its value under a load and a voltmeter does not provide a load. 

Second, I know almost nothing about solar cells but I'm sure the manufacturer of the light provided enough solar charging capacity to charge that 600mah battery over the course of a day in sunshine. You have two >2000mah batteries you are trying to charge. I think your solar cell is not charging the batteries. 

Third, does your light work when you charge the Enercells in a charger plugged into the wall?


----------



## Norm (Nov 2, 2013)

I've just finished going totaly solar form my radio shack. The whole thread may give you some ideas or you could ask questions there.

Norm


----------



## elawav07 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have got some solar garden lamps.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MOAN7PY/?tag=cpf0b6-20
It's really good in resisting water so i installed it into the garden


----------

